# Pontiac Converters



## Slaughlin79 (Jan 29, 2020)

I was given more than a few cats that were removed from some Pontiac grand prix’s 2001-2003 models, I cut them open and found the honey is 3 separate pieces laid side by side and not just a single like I’m a custom to.

The first piece,the most forward that would’ve been closest to the exhaust ports was dark colored almost black , which makes sense bc it would be the first one for gases to touch.

The semiconductor and third were were lighter in color through the honeycomb.

I started to soak rack one seperate from each other and got weird results. The darker colored one’s solution is the color you want to see and text very positive for palladium and platinum but, the other two,the solution is just a pale yellow color and test for just a touch of platinum. 

I’m confused bc I figured all the monoliths would have pgms on them in the same amount only maybe varying a tad but not one has and the others don’t.

Is this normal?
Has anyone worked with cats like this?



This is the order in which they were in


----------



## Muratthechemist (Jul 26, 2020)

Catalitic converters has many variations. 
Some of them for diesel cars, some of them gasoline. 
So for diesel ones has more pd, gasoline has more platinum. 
I think factories manufactured what u desire. 
It is normal if you use diff type of cats.


----------

